# New teen Bodybuilder (hopefully)



## derian06 (Apr 4, 2015)

Quick life story for you all, fat kid was all the way to 236lbs at 5'6" (12y/o) went down to 167 @ 5'10" still kinda fat no muscle (14y/o) then went up to 6'2" 188lbs at 16% bf (15y/o) then jumped to 253lbs then went down to 244lbs @ 36.24% bf and i've been working for about 4 months now and i'm at 237.8 @ 25.66 bf hoping to keep dropping 4% a month while putting on muscle. 

I follow a strict meal plan with 5-6 meals a day only have 4oz of carbs before my workout. This month I'm just starting carb cycling with 3 days 0 carbs 1 day 50 carbs 1 day 100carbs and 2 days @300 carbs. My supps include aminos, creatine hcl, preworkout, stim fat burner, non stim fat burner, and protein.

Here are all of my measurements taken by a 9 point bf caliper test. Hoping to be around 13-15% by the end of june (17th birthday) and will do everything in my power to make that happen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and my gains from 253-237
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Any thoughts or recommendations on my progress or my goals is much appreciated! Hoping to learn alot from the forum on my way to the stage.


----------



## brazey (Apr 6, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## littlekeys30 (Apr 7, 2015)

welcome to the community keep at it.


----------



## derian06 (Apr 7, 2015)

brazey said:


> Welcome to the community.





littlekeys30 said:


> welcome to the community keep at it.



Thank yall!


----------



## SeattlesBest (Apr 7, 2015)

Keep killin it in the gym. Your startin young, go hard, youll be a god damn beast. Keep the drive


----------



## derian06 (Apr 7, 2015)

SeattlesBest said:


> Keep killin it in the gym. Your startin young, go hard, youll be a god damn beast. Keep the drive



I'm planning on trying to compete august 29th which gives me 5 months!


----------



## muscleicon (Apr 8, 2015)

Welcome Derian. Good start. Cardio?

_*Icon*_


----------



## derian06 (Apr 8, 2015)

muscleicon said:


> Welcome Derian. Good start. Cardio?
> 
> _*Icon*_



I'm doing 45mins of walking on the tread mill before bed the 4 days that I have carbs.


----------



## muscleicon (Apr 8, 2015)

If you belong to a gym, start using the elliptical for a few sessions on the interval setting.

_*Icon
*_


derian06 said:


> I'm doing 45mins of walking on the tread mill before bed the 4 days that I have carbs.


----------



## evolutionpep (Apr 21, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Apr 21, 2015)

derian06 said:


> I'm planning on trying to compete august 29th which gives me 5 months!



Good luck man..  Its going to be a tough road to get to show condition.


----------



## jozifp103 (Apr 21, 2015)

*​Great progress! Welcome and keep killing it! Stay natural for a few more years and utilize your youth. You will make great progress if you continue to train hard and eat right.*


----------



## derian06 (Apr 25, 2015)

Weighed in at 233lbs tonight so i'm on track this month. Hoping to be around 21% bodyfat. Which puts me at around 184lbs lean muscle mass. Isn't my natural potential around 200lbs lbm? So at 16 I can only gain around 16 more pounds of lbm? Any explanation or thoughts on that would be great.


----------



## kaoticsolja (Apr 25, 2015)

I dunno I think your more 25+ body fat but maybe someone else can chime in


----------



## derian06 (Apr 25, 2015)

kaoticsolja said:


> I dunno I think your more 25+ body fat but maybe someone else can chime in



That may be the case, I'd have to see once I get it tested.


----------



## kaoticsolja (Apr 25, 2015)

Just keep up the hard work in the gym my man... I would love to see you step on stage one day man. Keep pounding the weights


----------



## Bareback (Apr 25, 2015)

derian06 said:


> That may be the case, I'd have to see once I get it tested.



You may be, but keep it up.  You have time to drop where you want to be.  I just showed my boy your pic.  He is 14 and working out for sports.  He dropped over 30lbs and has been busting his tail since football ended.  I'm glad to see a new group of kids getting educated and making the most out of themselves.


----------



## derian06 (Apr 25, 2015)

kaoticsolja said:


> Just keep up the hard work in the gym my man... I would love to see you step on stage one day man. Keep pounding the weights


Will do, don't see myself slowing down anytime soon.


Bareback said:


> You may be, but keep it up.  You have time to drop where you want to be.  I just showed my boy your pic.  He is 14 and working out for sports.  He dropped over 30lbs and has been busting his tail since football ended.  I'm glad to see a new group of kids getting educated and making the most out of themselves.


Every person I know in highschool besides a couple expect to make amazing gainz just by lifting and taking supps. I constantly get the question "yo dood what sups r u on!?" Then I have to go out of my way to explain how crucial a proper diet is. Glad you're starting your son off right, he'll be a brute by 16.

As a side note finally getting down proper low back form. I just switched from high bar narrow stance ass to grass.


----------



## derian06 (Apr 25, 2015)

Better pics


----------



## derian06 (Apr 26, 2015)

New low


----------



## derian06 (Apr 28, 2015)

Legs are getting bigger, bodyfat check will be on saturday. Hopefully its good this month.


----------



## OTG85 (May 1, 2015)

Looking good bro! Stay away from the juice your natty potential is great.


----------



## SeattlesBest (May 1, 2015)

Legs comin in nice. Keep up the hard work.


----------



## derian06 (May 6, 2015)

Havent been able to get my bodyfat tested but i've put on a ton of mass lately but my bodyfat has stayed the same or gone up a little. My arms are finally fitting into my lats.


----------



## gettingswole (May 6, 2015)

Welcome brother, Lets keep the gains coming.


----------



## derian06 (Jun 5, 2015)

May as well update, but I still haven't gotten my body fat checked.  Weighing in at 223.8 and my bodyfat is still dropping. My check up is on june 8th (17th birthday) and we'll see the results. And just a reminder of where I'm coming from. 5 months 9 days between the pictures.[


----------



## tornluv143 (Jun 9, 2015)

diet man.. and hit the gym. DO NOT JUICE.. what ever you do..  you will do more damage then good especially at your age.   Keep up the good work..  solid platform to build on.


----------



## derian06 (Jun 9, 2015)

tornluv143 said:


> diet man.. and hit the gym. DO NOT JUICE.. what ever you do..  you will do more damage then good especially at your age.   Keep up the good work..  solid platform to build on.



Thanks man, and not planning on it. Especially at my age, I wrote my junior research paper on anabolic steroids and know what they can do to teens.


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 17, 2015)

welcome friend. and u did a good job. just keep it. i believe that u will finally achieve ur goals.


----------



## derian06 (Dec 17, 2015)

I started another thread titled "road to the stage" that continues my journey! Its going great.


----------



## bubble789 (Dec 17, 2015)

welcome bro. you did a good job. keep in gym!


----------

